# Html Tags in Eintrag verbieten



## webchillr (7. Juni 2002)

Hi,

weiß jemand vielleicht,wie ich html tags ausschließen kann, das wenn sich z.B. jemand in ein gästebuch einträge und html tags wie bilder usw. mit einbinden will,diese ausgeschlossen werden?

Danke schonmal im vorraus

Mfg Sascha


----------



## eViLaSh (7. Juni 2002)

html und php-tags  kannst du mit strip_tags entfernen 

"strip_tags --  Entfernt HTML- und PHP-Tags aus einem String "
"string strip_tags ( string str [, string allowable_tags])"


----------



## webchillr (7. Juni 2002)

Klasse danke.aber wie und wo füge ich dieses strip_tags genau ein?hab da nich so viel anhnung davon :/

Mfg Sascha


----------



## eViLaSh (7. Juni 2002)

wenn du ein formular hast, und davon hgeh ich ja mal aus 
übergibst du die formulareingaben ja an das phpscript.

dann nimmst du einfach die variable, wo du die html-tags entfernen möchtest zB $eintrag und schreibst:

```
$eintrag = strip_tags($eintrag);
```


----------



## mzeem (7. Juni 2002)

*tags_verbieten*

das ist ja schön und gut hehe  aber jetzt geht mein erzwungener zeilenumbruch nicht mehr hilf mir
cu Sascha M.


----------



## eViLaSh (7. Juni 2002)

hm ?
weiss ja nicht wie du den gemacht hast

wenn du mal den code zeigst, so wie du das jetzt hast, kann ich dir vielleicht helfen


----------



## mzeem (7. Juni 2002)

*so*

<?
while($r=mysql_fetch_array($result))
{ 
$name=$r["name"];
$email=$r["email"];
$homepage=$r["homepage"];
$eintrag=$r["eintrag"];
$eintrag=wordwrap($eintrag, 13, "<br>", 1); // 1)
$id=$r["id"];

?>

so hehe


----------



## mzeem (7. Juni 2002)

*nein so sorry*

<?
while($r=mysql_fetch_array($result))
{ 
$name=$r["name"];
$email=$r["email"];
$homepage=$r["homepage"];
$eintrag=$r["eintrag"];
$eintrag=wordwrap($eintrag, 13, "<br>", 1); // 1)
$eintrag=strip_tags($eintrag);
$id=$r["id"];

?>
so geht dann der umbruch nicht mehr


----------



## loki2002 (7. Juni 2002)

'N tip, es gibt auch eine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 funktion um deinen eintrag nachtraeglich zu verbessern etc. 


```
<? 
while($r=mysql_fetch_array($result)) 
{ 
$name=$r["name"]; 
$email=$r["email"]; 
$homepage=$r["homepage"]; 
$eintrag=$r["eintrag"]; 
$eintrag=wordwrap($eintrag, 13, "<br>", 1); // 1) 
$eintrag=strip_tags($eintrag,"<br>"); 
$id=$r["id"]; 
}
?>
```

*$eintrag=strip_tags($eintrag,"<br>");* so..


----------



## eViLaSh (7. Juni 2002)

du solltest das strip_tags natürlich vor die while schleife hängen 
also dann so:

```
$eintrag=strip_tags($eintrag);
while($r=mysql_fetch_array($result))
{ 
$name=$r["name"];
$email=$r["email"];
$homepage=$r["homepage"];
$eintrag=$r["eintrag"];
$eintrag=wordwrap($eintrag, 13, "<br>", 1); // 1)
$id=$r["id"];
}
```


----------



## mzeem (7. Juni 2002)

Parse error: parse error in /mnt/ls2/05/510/00000020/htdocs/mzeem/test/shoutbox2.php4 on line 67

dieser fehler kommt dann


----------



## mzeem (7. Juni 2002)

<? 
//SQL-Einstellungen 
mysql_pconnect("lala.de","www.mzeem.com","heinricheckert");
mysql_select_db("DB457544"); 
if (($submit) AND ($name!="") AND ($eintrag!="")) {
$date = date("d/m/y");
$result=MYSQL_QUERY("INSERT INTO shoutboxmzeem (id,name,email,homepage,eintrag,date)".
"VALUES ('NULL', '$name', '$email', '$homepage', '$eintrag', '$date')");
}; 
$result = mysql_query("select * from shoutboxmzeem order by id desc"); 
if(!$rowstart) $rowstart=0; 
$result = mysql_query("select * from shoutboxmzeem order by id desc limit $rowstart,15");
$result2 = mysql_query("select * from shoutboxmzeem");
?>
<table width="95" border="0">
<tr> 
<td width="89" height="110" valign="top"><b><img src="gfx/pfeil2.gif" width="10" height="10"> 
Shout::.</b> 
<form method="post" action="<? echo $php_self ?>">
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr> 
<td valign="top" height="28" width="89"> 
<p><input type="text" name="name" size="10" value="Name"></p>
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td height="61" valign="top"> 
<p> 
<input type="text" name="eintrag" size="10" value="Eintrag" maxlength="50" $eintrag = wordwrap($eintrag, 15, "\n", 1);>
<br>
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="sign" style="background-color: #999999; color: #36587B; border-top-color: #36587B; border-bottom-color: #36587B; border-left-color: #36587B; border-right-color: #36587B">
</p>
</td>
</table>
</form>
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td valign="top" height="20"> 
<? 
while($r=mysql_fetch_array($result)) 
{ 
$name=$r["name"]; 
$email=$r["email"]; 
$homepage=$r["homepage"]; 
$eintrag=$r["eintrag"]; 
$eintrag=wordwrap($eintrag, 13, "<br>", 1); // 1) 
$eintrag=strip_tags($eintrag,"<br>"); 
$id=$r["id"]; 
}
?> 
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td height="10" valign="top" bgcolor="#999999"> 
<? echo" $id.$name"; ?>
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td height="20" valign="top"> 
<? echo " $eintrag"; ?>
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td height="20" valign="top"> 
<? } 
?>
</td>
</tr>
</table>


so sieht des ganze aus


----------



## loki2002 (7. Juni 2002)

wofuer soll das sein?

line66-67: *<? } ?>* ??


----------



## mzeem (7. Juni 2002)

das die einträge untereinender ausgegeben werden


----------



## loki2002 (7. Juni 2002)

schon klar  ..nur musst du diese klammer entfernen:

$eintrag=strip_tags($eintrag,"<br>"); 
$id=$r["id"]; 
*} <--*

oder diese

line66-67: <? } ?>

bzw. diese dann lassen damit deine db eintrage formatiert ausgegeben werden.

mhh ausserdem geht diese hier nicht:


```
<input type="text" name="eintrag" size="10" value="Eintrag" maxlength="50" $eintrag = wordwrap($eintrag, 15, "\n", 1);>
```


----------



## mzeem (7. Juni 2002)

Hey danke ihr seid zu arg )
ich danke noch mals


----------

